# moonlight snowflake



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok since i have had moonlight and snowflake i have had my doubts i got them in late summer and the last week i seperated them then yesterday i put them back together well this morning in fact just 10 minutes ago they have just started mating snowflake is my fallow moonlight is my heavy pied in fact moonlight is in the nest box as i type this


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

thats great allen!!! hope it results in eggies!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

They will make lovely babies if you get fertile eggs the first time!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

they have been breeders before so i expect great results


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck with your pair! I hope all goes well!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i am so glad they have started to mate


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just to let you no it was not just a one day thing with them mating they are still mating 
yipeeeeeeeee


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I usually let them go at it for a week before I put them in a breeding cage with a box. More fertile eggs that way.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok this is the pair that is going to have some gorgious chicks


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey!....Those pictures are X rated!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh my!!  lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

looks like a normal day at my house  at least they're nice enough not to do it in front of a window that has a heavily used road outside of it


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao....mommy...whats that birdie doing to the other birdie??? just playing honey....lmao


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok looks like they are going to start laying very soon as the both of them are going in and out of the box all dayso i expect any day now


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what the babies look like


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the more i think the more i belive he is not fallow


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

those babies will be gorgeous!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i have decided that i will be keeping one of the females and one of the males and no i will not let them mate together both me and sweetrsue agree that the male is not fallow and the female is a saddle back i,ll let sweetrsue explain more in detail


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Uh...OK...The female is a heavy pied. She has the feathers arranged on her back in a very symmetrical pattern. One side mirrors the other in such a way as to look as if she is wearing a saddle...hence Saddleback Pied. It's just a name given to describe the particular pattern that Allens' bird has. I have a picture of a saddleback Pied but I think Allen should post his pics too. I suspect she is pearl as well






This really only shows one side but I think you got the idea.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and yes sue is right she is pearl as well


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Unless Snowflake has any hidden genes the males you get will be WF Pied split to Pearl. The females will look like Dad. That's my official prediction.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

uh oh...wf pied...im drooling again!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she may also be split to lutino as the top of her head is bald


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A female can't be split for Lutino. Only males can carry the Lutino gene unseen. A female either is Lutino or she isn't.


----------

